# Practical Tommarow (basic).......nervous.some questions/advice.



## BrokenVolumeDial (Sep 12, 2008)

Hey guys, so tommarow's the big day for the practical.

I've got a few questions that i'm hoping to get some answers on.

So my original test was supposed to be back in the beginning of June. but because of some things. I (along with a few other classmates) weren't able to take it.....same thing happened in july, aswell as june.

Months later, its time to grab all that info outta the back of my head. and try to get it all in order again. 

Now i admit, being that its summer, i kinda put the books down for awhile...and having the test tommarow, is something that i'm extremely nervous about...especially since i feel really rusty about this.

But fortunately, back in june, i volunteered as a patient for the practical, so i have a little insight. and i do remember what people were tested on.

-Patient Assessment - Trauma
-Cardiac Arrest/AED
-Spinal Immobilazation
-Patient Assessment - Medical
-BVM/PEAD
-Random Basic Skills (which were Traction splint or Mouth-to-mask)

Now i have a few questions about them. 

1) I was talking too a few of the proctors when i volunteered, and they mentioned how the "Random Basic" really never changed......so my quesiton, is that 3-4 months later (basicly....right now) would the random basic still be traction splint and mouth-to-mask?.............is this how most states do it? keeping it at the same? or should i expect something else.

2) for the BVM/PEAD....is that just straight mask? or use of a combi tube/duel lumen as well??? in the class, one of our finals for the term was a bvm-combi. and its probably one of the better things i know how to do.

3) BVM/PEAD......i cant remember what "pead" stands for/means!...UGH!

4) As for the spinal. I remember it decently, but a big issue we had in my class, was the proper order of securing the patient....i'm talking about the order of the straps? at one point i knew it, but over the summer it kinda went out the window.....after the c-collar and what not, is it securing the straps over the chest? then the shoulders, and then everything else? or is it some other order (we used spider straps).............i have the requirements/critical fail sheets, but it doesnt say the order that the straps go in.

5) Last but not least, after i get some help with those first 4 questions.....what are somethings NOT to do. lol.

Usually guys, im preety good with remembering this stuff, but after being told that my national practical was canceled, not once, or twice, but THREE times....i kinda gave up on hoping that it would be soon. So i kinda spent the summer worry-free, and just traveling the world......i guess now, is when it comes back to bite me in the ***....

Anyways, i'm gonna go study my pratical study sheets. hopefully you guys can help me out on those questions.

Thanks


----------



## marineman (Sep 12, 2008)

here's the list of possible things to be tested on for the random station at the bottom is links to the NREMT check sheets for each one.

    *  Long Bone Fracture Immobilization
    * Joint Dislocation Immobilization
    * Traction Splinting
    * Bleeding Control/Shock Management
    * Upper Airway Adjuncts and Suction
    * Mouth-to-Mask with Supplemental Oxygen
    * Supplemental Oxygen Administration

http://www.nremt.org/downloads/immobilizationskillslongbone.pdf
http://www.nremt.org/downloads/immobilizationjoint.pdf
http://www.nremt.org/downloads/immobilizationtraction.pdf
http://www.nremt.org/downloads/bleedingcontrolshock.pdf
http://www.nremt.org/downloads/airwayoxygenventilation.pdf
http://www.nremt.org/downloads/mouthtomasksupplementoxygen.pdf
http://www.nremt.org/downloads/oxygenadministration.pdf

2.) according to the national registry check sheet for the BVM station all you need to do is verbalize that you would place an airway and start puffing. I remember we had a station that tested us on combi in mine though so I don't know where that one came from.
http://www.nremt.org/downloads/bagvalvemaskapneac.pdf

3.) no clue what PEAD is

4.) For a KED it's Middle, Bottom, Head, Groin, Top. For a long board we were taught 2 different ways by 2 different teachers but I start over the upper thighs, then the lower legs, then the chest, then I don't think it was required but tying hands and feet together came last.

5.) Don't rush yourself, most stations have time limits but they're incredibly long. I believe the trauma gives you 10 minutes, in the field we aim for 90 seconds. Next thing is memorize the critical criteria, if you miss a point here and there you still pass, if you miss one of those you're coming back. 

Good luck


----------



## Ridryder911 (Sep 12, 2008)

A little late to worry about now?  Not to be rude, but if this test was really that important to you; one would had took it in a timely manner and definitely clarified things before the night before the test. This is a certification examination.

Sorry, one needs to learn to prepare for such encounters; but I wish all the luck!

R/r911


----------

